# Pat yourself on the back and brag a bit



## SarahStrange (Sep 30, 2013)

Have you accomplished something recently and want to tell someone? Maybe you feel that shouting how awesome you are from the rooftops is not socially acceptable, but you _still_ want to do it. Or maybe you just don't want to brag. If any of that is true, then this is the place for you. So please, tell us how awesome you and your recent accomplishments are. Feel free to brag to your heart's content. 

I'll go first: 

1) I just finished the second draft of my first novel. In total it is 80,000 words and about 300 pages. I've started on my second novel while the other one sits for a couple months before I edit it heavily. 
2) I got an essay back from my professor today. She said it was a "truly beautiful critique" and gave me 100%. Yes!


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 30, 2013)

Well... let's see.

Progress on my three video games is going smoothly. It's a three series of games, with each game being of a different genre. The first title, *Angelic Wing* is a revolving tower platforming game. The main character has to climb a tall tower with all sorts of revolving gears and platforms/obstacles in her way.

The second game, *Angelic Tower*, is an RPG/Real Time Strategy game with turn based mechanics. The player gets to choose from among one of the 8 Syndicate families and battle for dominance on the Russieg peninsula. The Kedelstatd and Russtatd civilizations are unlockable civs with which you can play.

And the last game in the series, *Angelic Rose*, is a 2D Top-Down RPG. It uses modern hardware capabilities to have *HUGE* maps, and implements the in game mechanics using a custom RPG Ruleset i've designed, called Armcore. The player plays as Rose in both the first and third games, and Rose is a prominent NPC in the second game.

I think I've posted a picture of Rose over in the Artists' Palette or Visual Arts section of the forum. She should still be there, somewhere.

So that's nice. School is doing okay, as well. I should pass all my classes. Although, my class on theoretical physics was cancelled due to low enrollment, so I had to buy a couple of old manuals on amazon. They've proven to be more valuable than any textbook.

I'm also continuing my research on circuit-gate and flip-flop design as part of my studies on computer architecture and organization. I'm going to need this information down the road, when I start implementing the hardware specifications for Deaf-Mute(Or, BinShell. I haven't decided between the two names, yet. )

Hmm... I should probably start writing something soon. Seeing as how I'm using the Kauldron as the setting for the three games, I guess I could start with some short stories set on the Russieg Peninsula. That's how Tolkien started, with his silmarillon stories, I believe.

Hmm. Ah well.


----------



## Sam (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm 140,000 words into my thirteenth novel, one full year away from a Master's degree in English literature, and a couple of good grades away from becoming only the fourth person in the history of my university to earn a first in Adult Access (equivalent of A-Level but for people going back to school), a first in a Bachelor's degree, and a first in a Master's degree. I'm currently sitting on 73 overall which, barring a disaster, will allow me some leeway in this final stretch.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 30, 2013)

Go for it, Sam! Woot!


----------



## Leyline (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the distinct feeling that I'll be able to post both _Yard Sale Season_ and _Things God Does To Us_ -- short stories I've been drafting for months -- in the Workshop soon. 

I suppose that's more of a pre-backpat, really.


----------



## Leyline (Sep 30, 2013)

Sam said:


> I'm 140,000 words into my thirteenth novel, one full year away from a Master's degree in English literature, and a couple of good grades away from becoming only the fourth person in the history of my university to earn a first in Adult Access (equivalent of A-Level but for people going back to school), a first in a Bachelor's degree, and a first in a Master's degree. I'm currently sitting on 73 overall which, barring a disaster, will allow me some leeway in this final stretch.



Booyah! 

- - - Updated - - -



SarahStrange said:


> Have you accomplished something recently and want to tell someone? Maybe you feel that shouting how awesome you are from the rooftops is not socially acceptable, but you _still_ want to do it. Or maybe you just don't want to brag. If any of that is true, then this is the place for you. So please, tell us how awesome you and your recent accomplishments are. Feel free to brag to your heart's content.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Leyline (Sep 30, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> Well... let's see.
> 
> Progress on my three video games is going smoothly. It's a three series of games, with each game being of a different genre. The first title, *Angelic Wing* is a revolving tower platforming game. The main character has to climb a tall tower with all sorts of revolving gears and platforms/obstacles in her way.
> 
> ...



Good job on a LOT of work!


----------



## Jeko (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my first English Lit essay back from my teacher today. Apparently, normal procedure is that students start with getting Cs and progress up to As.

I got an A. Woot! 

Probably helps that I enjoy studying Enduring Love, as opposed to some members of my class.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2013)

I just served as _best man_ in my cousin's wedding and did not botch it despite no rehearsal and no idea what a best man does.  The ceremony was beautiful and so was the couple.


----------



## SarahStrange (Sep 30, 2013)

You guys are all AWESOME!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2013)

Amsaw was a man! A best one! Booyaw! Sounds funny, but good job. Hooray for marriage and for love. 

My wife recently served in a similar role: She performed one. "Reverend Wifey". Hooraw! It's legal and everything. 

As for myself, well, I can't say much. For now I will have to live vicariously through others. 

But!...I am over 6000 words on one of my stories, which is almost a record for me, and...I think they're good words, I've certainly taken long enough. I'm_ not _ rushing it, which is very good. Just call me Mr. Meticulous, while still being Mr. Flow, as they've got to flow. They may not be the best words, but they're the best _I've_ ever done. I'm taking my time. It's got to be good, or else...it's just no good.  Hoo-yaww!


----------



## BobtailCon (Sep 30, 2013)

I played Grand Theft Auto 5 last night.....


----------



## justanothernickname (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm handsome, more later on the evening news


----------



## ToBeInspired (Sep 30, 2013)

1) Completed over 4,000 words (of a single project) in one sitting. New record.
2) Ran over 10 miles in a single day. Now just need to do 10 miles in under an hour and cross another crazy goal off my bucket list.
3) Booked my tickets for 104 days of travel spending under $2200. Includes Bolivia, Brazil, and Spain. With budgeting my entire stay should be under $3000 (includes splurging).
4) Alerted my boss that I was considering leaving my position to further my traveling and writing passions. Had three managers give me long conversations as to why I should stay and how I could grow with the company. Considering staying for the promised increase to my annual income. Regardless, my resume has become quite impressive.
5) Made a difference in multiple people's lives due to my caring nature.
6) Donated heavily and volunteered at the local Humane Society.
7) Organizing the shipment of supplies to an isolated village in the Amazon. Looking into taking time off in May to help with the purchase of a pontoon boat to further this endeavor. Will be helping conduct maintenance upon certain waterfalls while there.
8) Constructing my own blog. Readying art, photos, and my works into an organized manner. Due to being able to quickly produce decent material I foresee self-publishing in the near future. Only afraid of having writer's block for the first time. Yet to happen, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.
9) Sleeping better. Saved the best for last. I've had incredible insomnia for years. While it helps with my productivity (in a sense) it causes extreme exhaustion. While I seem to always be incredibly energetic I have moments of extreme fatigue. My body begins to fail me at certain points. It even lead me to a three day stretch where I was motivated towards taking a sleeping pill. It seems an Ambien can act as a psychotropic, ignoring the sedative part. I found that out in a fun way. Go crazy and tell one of your good friends that you're in love with her when she has a boyfriend she lives with. Most of it was the craziness talking, but it hardly matters. I do like her more than I should so it's fair, but never talking to me again is upsetting. Thus actually sleeping ends my list.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 30, 2013)

ToBeInspired, you have my respect for running 10 miles in one day. I've walked ten miles before, and it's not easy. You, sir, have got drive. However, having said that, you want to run 10 miles in 1 hour?! That is both crazy and inspiring, for sure! If you can pull that off, you might as well apply to the guinness book of world records.

Although, now that I think about it, they do have 10k marathons, don't they? I am humbled by this, completely. Also, if you're going to Brazil, have a few drinks for me. I've always wanted to go to Argentina, myself, haha.

In other news, I forgot to mention that some of you guys are going to be getting special pre-release versions of the games, because you're so awesome.  hehe...


----------



## ToBeInspired (Oct 1, 2013)

A 10K marathon would only be 6.2 miles roughly. Yes, a great pace is 7 minute miles. I'll be training for the show Ninja Warrior (simply wish to pass at least Stage 1) soon enough, so I'll have to do it during this time if I wish to accomplish it in my life time.

There are 30-40 mile marathons as well. They allow the people to have breaks, but some run the whole thing straight through. 

Pat myself on the back: Came up with more on what I believe will be my greatest works. Such an interesting premise and I began layering the story deliciously. It has me excited.


----------



## SarahStrange (Oct 3, 2013)

I started rewriting my novel in 1st person today... and it wasn't that bad! I can tell already that it's going to be much better than the previous attempt. Awesome.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 3, 2013)

I did some pro bono work today for a very industrious Laotian family.  I'm beginning to like working for free more and more.


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 3, 2013)

Let's see, I ran a marathon not long ago (my sixth) and placed 3rd overall with a time of 3:29:13. I just finished the first rough edit of the last book in my series and I'm on the second round of editing for all the others. There is also a project I'm doing on the side that I'm taking my time with. I predict by the end in January it will far surpass my old book series. Ironically in the time it takes to perfect the series as compared to writing the one project on the side and editing it as well, they will all most likely be released all at once. And what else...Oh yea, I told my boss to shove it a few days ago because of his bs management. As of now, I'm unemployed but I don't think it really matters since I'm in college.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 4, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> Oh yea, I told my boss to shove it a few days ago because of his bs management. As of now, I'm unemployed but I don't think it really matters since I'm in college.



I hope you're exaggerating.  That's not a good idea since you haven't really started your career yet.

About 15 years ago I had a secretary that used to spice up her e-mails to several younger guys in the company.  I had no idea she was doing this, and she was a great secretary--to me.  Imagine my surprise when the MIS guy ratted her out to HR.  Security marched her right out of the building.

When I finally did talk to her she stated that this was just a "blow off job," and she was just doing it for money.  I saw her again about six months later, and now instead of working for me and the CFO, she was a counter girl at a second-rate burger joint.

People exit and re-enter your lives at the most bizarre times.  In 1979 I was arrested.  Seven years later I hired the same cop as a consultant for my boss.

If you ever get a chance to make peace with this former boss, I suggest you make amends.  I'll tell jokes and race my bikes, but in finance it was all business.  And you'd be surprised at how much of your working reputation is the shaggy-dog stories of former co-workers.

I did retire early.  No drama, just FLAP (finish like a pro) and went home to start my own company.


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 4, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I hope you're exaggerating.  That's not a good idea since you haven't really started your career yet.
> 
> About 15 years ago I had a secretary that used to spice up her e-mails to several younger guys in the company.  I had no idea she was doing this, and she was a great secretary--to me.  Imagine my surprise when the MIS guy ratted her out to HR.  Security marched her right out of the building.
> 
> ...


I am not. The guy was a straight up jerk. There are a lot of other adjectives I'd like to use to describe him, but I think I'll restrain myself.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 4, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> I am not. The guy was a straight up jerk. There are a lot of other adjectives I'd like to use to describe him, but I think I'll restrain myself.



lol...


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 4, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> I am not. The guy was a straight up jerk. There are a lot of other adjectives I'd like to use to describe him, but I think I'll restrain myself.



Most of the people you'll meet in business are jerks.  Adults find a way to succeed.

With your present attitude it sounds like you're going to live for quite some time with your parents, or become a street mime.  Perhaps both.


----------



## philistine (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations!

It's not a massive accomplishment, though after becoming quite miffed at the job market as of late, I decided, upon the advice of a friend, to take advantage of my talents and skills, and make money from them. In this case, my ability to paint. I quickly got to work designing a website, purchased a domain and some hosting, and soon after got the entire thing online. I'm painting landscapes of my county, as recent travels to places I hadn't before visited inspired me quite a lot, and I figured it'd be a good focus. 

Business cards are on their way, I've successfully submitted to search engines, set up connections on the various art websites I'm a member of, and the whole thing should hopefully take off pretty soon. The only thing to do now is to paint!


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 4, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Most of the people you'll meet in business are jerks.  Adults find a way to succeed.
> 
> With your present attitude it sounds like you're going to live for quite some time with your parents, or become a street mime.  Perhaps both.



I shall become the first street mime/author, unemployed college student who lives with their parents in the history of man.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 4, 2013)

philistine said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It's not a massive accomplishment, though after becoming quite miffed at the job market as of late, I decided, upon the advice of a friend, to take advantage of my talents and skills, and make money from them. In this case, my ability to paint. I quickly got to work designing a website, purchased a domain and some hosting, and soon after got the entire thing online. I'm painting landscapes of my county, as recent travels to places I hadn't before visited inspired me quite a lot, and I figured it'd be a good focus.
> 
> Business cards are on their way, I've successfully submitted to search engines, set up connections on the various art websites I'm a member of, and the whole thing should hopefully take off pretty soon. The only thing to do now is to paint!



Nice!

- - - Updated - - -



bookmasta said:


> I shall become the first street mime/author, unemployed college student who lives with their parents in the history of man.



lol....


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 4, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> I shall become the first street mime/author, unemployed college student who lives with their parents in the history of man.



The first!  Ha!  You're not even close!

Madison, Wisconsin has so many of these guys that our Census Bureau recognizes them as a social class, like "Without Plumbing" or "POSILQ."

Being an smart aleck, unemployed freeloader with mommy issues is the "new normal" near our college campus.  My advice is to stock up on white face paint because our folks use so much of it there's bound to be a shortage.


----------



## SarahStrange (Oct 4, 2013)

> Oh yea, I told my boss to shove it a few days ago because of his bs management. As of now, I'm unemployed but I don't think it really matters since I'm in college.



I think it's a good idea to take advantage of your youth. You can say 'shove it' now with hardly any consequences. You probably can't do that later in your life and prosper as you can currently. So, do what makes you happy and do it _now _while you can. 

You go, bookmasta. Rock the young life!


----------



## ToBeInspired (Oct 4, 2013)

As with everything there are multiple views to every point. You say that it's a bad idea to burn bridges.

You're view point is from a more corporate outlook. You're assuming that he will have to have anything to do with the current field he is in. Yes, your reputation matters... but no one is going to remember he said "shove it" to his boss in say... 5  years. He simply has to move, to another area, to get away from it. It's also simply one field when there are an incredible amount of others. Since he is still in college he can change his career outlook to one better suited to him. While he lost a reference, which I don't would have been of any value anyway, there is no reason the decision should affect him in anyway. Consider the normal flow of human life. People set themselves upon a job, or career, and spend years of their lives working towards certain ends. This may be to one day own a house, make payments upon a car, or build a life at a certain location. However, each life has an almost infinite amount of possible branching available. To me, that job sounded liked a dead-end. Do you continue to drive forward or do you stop? While you may see this as a mistake it's more than possible it could be a turning point in his life. It's up to him, however. Your views are based upon the knowledge of others. I personally do not like to label or classify someone/thing due to prior evidence that may not pertain in that particular case. You do not know him and as such, cannot say how his life will turn out. Though, it is up to him.

However, I will say that just saying "shove it" was not a wise decision. While giving you a pleasurable feeling and may lead to motivation towards going in a different direction in your life... there's a two week notice for a reason. It would have been wiser to slam your two weeks on the table and stare him down. That way you could at least keep that on your resume. Every piece to add to your resume is valuable. With such changing job markets there is no certainty that any field you choose will not one day become obsolete in nature. New technology could eliminate a field without any notice. Though you are moving in a different direction in your life it would have been wise to keep a form of variety that you will not most likely go back to. You will most likely never choose to work at that particular type of field due to your past experiences. However, you could have been working at a burger joint for all I know. I worked at Hardee's for around two months and I'll never add that to my resume. It's meaningless and doesn't even come close to being quantifiable as a use of my limited space.

My _opinion_: Your actions showed immaturity, but I applaud you. The only way that it would be seen as a productive decision is if you make something of yourself. So, it's up to you.


----------



## SarahStrange (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, guys. I didn't start this thread so that people could tell other people what they _should _have done or that how they acted is wrong. Rather I wanted a place where people could be proud of themselves without feeling judged.

It's hasn't really gotten too far into that territory yet, but there are some inklings and I wanted to say something before those inkling grew bigger. 

If someone is proud of something, or they feel it is an accomplishment, it's not very respectful to post your judgements concerning their accomplishments. 

I know I can't 'make' anyone do anything since I'm not a mod or whatever. Nobody even has to acknowledge what I'm asking. I just think it'd be nice if this was a place where people didn't debate _or_ judge. Again, I can't stop anyone from derailing this thread, but just think how nice it would be if people didn't. 

Thanks guys 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


> I did some pro bono work today for a very industrious Laotian family. I'm beginning to like working for free more and more.



That's really great you can/will give your services out like that. Nice job.



> The only thing to do now is to paint!



Awesome! That's wonderful you've come up with a business idea doing something you enjoy. Good luck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2013)

Lets keep this on topic: Patting yourself on the back, not criticizing others.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Lets keep this on topic: Patting yourself on the back, not criticizing others.



Mod's here, hide!.......I think he's gone....

But anyways, with my more serious accomplishments. I've finally started my first novel. And I am successfully 2 paragraphs in....


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 4, 2013)

BobtailCon said:


> Mod's here, hide!.......I think he's gone...



Oh, he/she/it might be gone, but whomever it is, they left the official Writing The Forum drone circling.   You can tell it's the mod's drone by the big British Union Jack and "WTF" logo on the fuselage.

As for bragging, I saw it first...


----------



## helium (Oct 4, 2013)

Listened to the new MGMT album 25+ times since release for no real reason.


----------



## justanothernickname (Oct 5, 2013)

I  just cut 8 cords of wood and packed away.........sweated 5 gallons of perspiration too.

sexy huh?

lol


----------



## Charlaux (Oct 5, 2013)

I wrote 5000 words of my novel today, and am still going. This is a first.


----------



## Myers (Oct 7, 2013)

I finished installing a kitchen floor this weekend. Not very exciting,  but it was a big challenge for me. The only vinyl floor we liked was a  commercial grade product, only sold to installers, so it took some  doing to get it. Then I had to do a lot of repairs to the floor and then  put a 1/4 wood subfloor over it. The tiles themselves were not an  easy-to-install consumer product, so putting them down was pretty hard,  at least to me. Anyway, I'm kind of happy with myself and we saved a lot  of money.


----------



## escorial (Oct 7, 2013)

Completed Tough Mudder obstacle course yesterday and I'm feeling it today but the old saying...no pain no gain..so true


----------



## WechtleinUns (Oct 7, 2013)

Database Programming!!!! DDD

oh, and a bit of writing, too. (<_<)


----------



## SarahStrange (Oct 28, 2013)

I had a meeting with my new advisor today. She said I was an "outstanding student" and recommended I look into summer reseach. It's basically where you get paid almost 4 grand to research a topic that interests you. For me that would be some avenue of creative writing. 

This came at the perfect time. Last week piled on mountains of stress concerning whether I have enough time to do both of my majors and a concentration. Something is going right. Woohoo!


----------



## justanothernickname (Nov 3, 2013)

I made it through Halloween.....yay me!


----------



## squidtender (Nov 3, 2013)

Finished my two weeks of training and tomorrow I start my new job as Operations Manager for UPS. :king:


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations, squid! That's a great opportunity; happy you landed it!

ETA: I've got 11,282 written in my NaNo thing so far. Hoping to keep pace and finish early!


----------

